

Technology now advances crabwise (backwards) - danielnicollet

Thought provoking quote from Umberto Eco (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umberto_Eco)<p>"I once had occasion to observe that technology now advances crabwise, i.e. backwards. A century after the wireless telegraph revolutionised communications, the Internet has re-established a telegraph that runs on (telephone) wires. (Analog) video cassettes enabled film buffs to peruse a movie frame by frame, by fast-forwarding and rewinding to lay bare all the secrets of the editing process, but (digital) CDs now only allow us quantum leaps from one chapter to another. High-speed trains take us from Rome to Milan in three hours, but flying there, if you include transfers to and from the airports, takes three and a half hours. So it wouldn’t be extraordinary if politics and communications technologies were to revert to the horse-drawn carriage."<p>More at his article:  http://www.presseurop.eu/en/content/article/414871-not-such-wicked-leaks
======
danielnicollet
More at his clickable article link:
[http://www.presseurop.eu/en/content/article/414871-not-
such-...](http://www.presseurop.eu/en/content/article/414871-not-such-wicked-
leaks)

